#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای ریکاوری و مباحثه مربوطه >  > سوال: چطور میشه نرم افزاری را از روی ویندوز پاک کرد که اثاری از تنظیمات ان بر روی ویندوز باقی نماند؟

## aisam

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه نرم افزار را از روی ویندوز مثل افیس را از روی ویندوز پاک کرد که تنظیماتی که بر روی ان اعمال شده هم پاک شود تا با نصب دوباره ان دوباره این تنظیمات بروز نکند . گاهی نرم افزار های که روی ویندوز نصب میشود مثل افیس یا اکروبات /گاهی این برنامه ها به مشکل که میخورند لازم میشه که دوباره این برنامه ها پاک پشه ودوباره نصب بشه ولی پس از این کار مشاهده میشه که همون تنظیمات با نصب مجدد برنامه اعمال شده .یا ایا  چه راهی وجود دارد که بعد از پاک کردن تمامی برنامه ها از روی ویندوز تمام اثرات ان برنامه ها را از روی ویندوز خالی کرد وبدون پاک کردن ویندوز سیستم عامل را به حالت دیفالت برگردوند.
با تشکر

----------

*ma1369*,*قیصر*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## A.R.T

درود
دوست عزیز شما ابتدا از توی Control Panel بعد Prpgram اون نرم افزار را پاک کنید
بعد به مسیر نصب بروید و اکه فولدرش را دیدید فولدر را پاک کنید
سپس وارد ریجستری شده و از قسمت Search اسم برنامه را وارد کنید
تمام اثار بجا مونده که ریجستری پیدا میکنه پاک کنید
راه دوم استفاده از System Restore هست که ویندوز را به حلت دیفالت برمیگردونه

----------

*aisam*,*amir99*,*ma1369*,*رشيدی*,*قیصر*

----------


## jaxtor

> سلام دوستان
> میخواستم بدونم چطور میشه نرم افزار را از روی ویندوز مثل افیس را از روی ویندوز پاک کرد که تنظیماتی که بر روی ان اعمال شده هم پاک شود تا با نصب دوباره ان دوباره این تنظیمات بروز نکند . گاهی نرم افزار های که روی ویندوز نصب میشود مثل افیس یا اکروبات /گاهی این برنامه ها به مشکل که میخورند لازم میشه که دوباره این برنامه ها پاک پشه ودوباره نصب بشه ولی پس از این کار مشاهده میشه که همون تنظیمات با نصب مجدد برنامه اعمال شده .یا ایا  چه راهی وجود دارد که بعد از پاک کردن تمامی برنامه ها از روی ویندوز تمام اثرات ان برنامه ها را از روی ویندوز خالی کرد وبدون پاک کردن ویندوز سیستم عامل را به حالت دیفالت برگردوند.
> با تشکر


دوست عزیز شما هر نرم افزاری را که پاک می کنید ردپای ان در رجیستری می ماند و به مرور زمان باعث پایین امدن سرعت ویندوز می شود شما می توانید از نرم افزارهای your uninstaller pro و یا برنامه final uninstaller استفاده کنید

با تشکر

----------

*afshin.j*,*aisam*,*amir99*,*mahmod31*,*قیصر*

----------


## mavaramat

من اگر بخوام بصورت کامل یه برنامه ی مهم مثل افیس رو پاک کنم از روشی که خودشون معرفی کردند است استفاده میکنم به عنوان مثال برای افیس میتونی به لینک های زیر مراجعه کنی روش دستی و برنامه حذف نصب رو خودش معرفی کرده : 
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/971179

http://support.microsoft.com/kb/2739501

کارت گرافیک ها رو هم به همین روش پاک میکنم : 
http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/U...nstaller.shtml

http://drivers.softpedia.com/get/Oth...aller-10.shtml
http://sites.amd.com/us/game/downloa...l-utility.aspx

برای حذف انتی ویروس ها هم برنامه های مخصوص خودش رو داریم.
موفق باشید.یا علی

----------


## nekooee

یکی از دوستان defragment را گفته بودند که به  هیچ عنوان تأثیری ندارد. این کار فقط برای مرتب کردن سکتورهای هارد هست ، و ربطی به حذف برنامه ها به صورت کامل ندارد.
بهترین کار ابتدا استفاده از برنامه هایی مانند uninstaller pro هست که معمولا کامل حذف میکند. در مرحله دوم اگر کامل حذف نشد روشهای متفاوتی برای هر نرم افزار هست که باید بسته به خود نرم افزار در گوگل سرچ کنید.... معمولا برای همه برنامه های معتبر آموزش پیدا میکنید.

----------

*afshin.j*,*ghaznavi*,*jaxtor*,*kharad*,*nima52*

----------


## reyvantina

از نرم افزار C CLEANER  استفاده كن . ابتدا نرم افزار را حذف بعد رجيستري آن را حذف كن .

همه اين كار ها رو با اين نرم افزار مي توني انجام بدي.


خيلي راحت

----------


## reza_rojin

به هر حال یکسری ادرس ها جا میمونه 
این مطلب رو مطالعه کنید تا بیشتر اشنا بشید با پاکسازی برنامه ها

https://shirazsun.net/blog/98/%DA%86...86%DB%8C%D9%85

----------


## parsmehregan

همانطور که دوستان اشاره کردند استفاده از برنامه های uninstaller  برای پاک کردن اجزای برنامه در ویندوز کارایی بهتری دارد.
بعد با استفاده از برنامه سرچ مانند everything  فایل و فولدرهای  همنام برنامه رو در درایو ویندوز پیدا و بابررسی حذف نمایید
مرحله آخر هم پک کردن در رجیستری ویندوز است. که هر برنامه ای مسیر مختص خودش رو داره

----------

